
Ask HN: How to find remote software engineering job in India? - gletard
I currently work in US, but I plan to go in India in next few months to take care of my parents.
How can I find software job that I can work from home in India? I have 8 years of experience in backend development.
======
partycoder
There is upwork.com to start with, but I am sure there might be more options.

